# Remote Start?



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

has anyone here put a remote start in their gto? do you know what was invloved? did you lose your spare key doing it? have to use a bypass?...ect..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've never heard of anyone doing one the worked for any length of time. Here's a couple of thereads where it was discussed: 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/gto-anti-theft-remote-start-25613/
http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/2006-remote-starter-tucson-az-29391/


----------



## waverun2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok guys I created an account because it seems like no one knows this answer. 

There is a bypass that directed makes and it uses one of your keys. There is a "nipple" on the side of the key that makes contact with a metal ring around the key cylinder. There is also a small electrical charge running through the key also. So in order to make it work you have to solder the tip of the key and the nipple to the bypass in order to make it work. You then connect that to the wires attached to the key cylinder. We have a digram at work I will see if I can get if you guys want it.


----------



## waverun2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here you guys go.

:cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

waverun2000 said:


> Here you guys go.
> 
> :cheers


I've seen that but do you know anyone who actually has one of those installed and working on a 04-06 GTO?


----------



## waverun2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes coworker did one. There is a diagram out there that shows that you can bypass it by cutting the purple key sense wire and running that to the relay. That diagram is garabage but this works. The key has a constantly changing risistance, that is why you have to solder the key in the circuit.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wouldn't that end up in such a way that anyone with a remote from one of those systems would be able to start your car?


----------



## waverun2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

No because each remote start system has its own unique frequency. Just like how your key does not unlock anyone else GTO. It does mean however if someone was able to pick the ignition cylinder and get it to turn the car would start because it thinks the key is always in the ignition. It would be very hard to pick the ignition cylinder because it is hard to pick a flat key ignition.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

waverun2000 said:


> No because each remote start system has its own unique frequency. Just like how your key does not unlock anyone else GTO. It does mean however if someone was able to pick the ignition cylinder and get it to turn the car would start because it thinks the key is always in the ignition. It would be very hard to pick the ignition cylinder because it is hard to pick a flat key ignition.


I would think a car thief would just pop the ignition and with the key already locked and loaded he'd have one less step to deal with. I'll pass........


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah by-passing the theft system is not a good idea on a car that not designd for remote start. Also if you have a manual shifted car its not a good idea.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with the two posts above.


----------



## waverun2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

GM4life said:


> Yeah by-passing the theft system is not a good idea on a car that not designd for remote start. Also if you have a manual shifted car its not a good idea.


Yeah I am definitely not saying it is the most secure thing to do leaving a key hardwired into the car but that is the only way to do it. As for the manual transmissions the newer DEI alarms have steps built into them so you can safely have a remote start on one.


----------

